# Gold Piranha or Brandtii Piranha?



## GQatPSU69 (Nov 15, 2005)

I was wondering which piranha do you prefer between the Serrasalmus Spilopluera or Serrasalmus Brandtii. Which do u like better as far as looks, aggression, habits and behavior? What size do they normally reach in the home aquarium? I'm not sure which one I should go with and wanted to know what every one else thought or suggested.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a brandtii at around 9" or 10" and a spilo around 10"...to be honest...I cant really tell the difference between their aggression or behavior. Pretty much the same with all serrasalmus at that size ime.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I have a brandtii at around 9" or 10" and a spilo around 10"...to be honest...I cant really tell the difference between their aggression or behavior. Pretty much the same with all serrasalmus at that size ime.










i have to agreed with GG...it look pretty much the same, as for aggression it's up to indiviual fish itself.. both fish can be shy and skittish, and both fish can be aggressive.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO both fish are great looking. Aggression depends on the individual. Anyway personally i'd get the rarer Brandtii...







!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Brandtii Im very happy with. I like their unique look over other serras. As far as aggression it really depends on the fish, not the species, both both are still piranhas and in turn are going to be aggressive in one way or another.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you get 10 fish of each species they will all act differently. I would pick the Serrasalmus brandtii because of their very unique look out of all the Serras and their rarity. However, they are not available for purchase very often.
~Taylor~


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

Go with the gold...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Red Spilo said:


> Go with the gold...


They both can be gold :rasp: Anyways get whatever you can get your hands on. imo all serras


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

Given a choice, which is very limited in the UK i would like to own a gold spilo, opinion in the Uk is that Spilo,s r gold macs but i dont think so personally, going by some of the pics on this forum, and imformation related to them... BUT.....Brantii,s r very nice as r all serras

tony


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Bling, bling!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

bling bling lol! bradity for me too.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my S. MAC is mean as hell he never stops swiming and eats food befor it sinks more then 3inches
he is one of my fav. I have never had a brandtii 
so but for looks not for expected personality


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Brandtii are nice looking. It took a long time for mine to come out of it shell. Now it's really active. My mac is crazy though! It's super aggressive. They are both great. I never see brandtiis around much though.


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

f*ck brandtis, golds are the sh*t. Ive got 5 10" and 1 6" and they are super aggressive and look incredible.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

One800Jonny said:


> f*ck brandtis, golds are the sh*t. Ive got 5 10" and 1 6" and they are super aggressive and look incredible.



















I'd take my brandtii over a gold any day of the week...not that I'd turn down a free gold however.


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

if you want red coloring go with a ruby red spilo, much more vibrant.


----------

